# Anyone have a D-safe recipe for OAT bran muffins?



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

I need to find something I can snack on!!!Thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi fionao a search in the subject line. Someone posted one a month or so ago, and you're sure to find it.







JeanG


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi Jean!I will! Thanks







Fiona


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Couldn't find any. All I could find was wheat bran







Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2001)

Hi Fiona,I live in the north east and there's a supermarket here called King Kullen. Anyways I bought their oat bran and they have these recipes on the back. Try them out, they look good:Oat Bran Muffins2 c. oat bran1/4 c. brown sugar2 tsp baking powder1/2 tsp salt (optional)1 c. skim milk2 egg whites, slightly beaten1/4 c. honey or maple syrup2 Tbsp vegetable oilheat over to 425 F. Line or grease muffin tin. Combine all dry ingredients. Add milk, egg whites, honey and oil. Mix until dry ingredients are mostioned. fill muffin cups til almost full. bake 15-17 minutes or until golden brown.(you can add 1/2 c. mashed banana, or 1/4 c. raisins, or 1/2 c. chopped apples and 1 tsp cinnamon)Oat bran cookies3/4 c vegetable shortening1 c firnly packed brown sugar1/2 c granulated sugar2 egg whites1 tsp salt (optional)1/2 tsp soda (not sure if it is baking soda or regular soda water? it just says soda)1/4 c water1 tsp vanilla1 1/2 c quick oats1 1/2 c oat bran1 c whole wheat flourpreheat oven to 350 F. Beat together shortening, sugars, egg whites, salt, soda, water, and vanilla until creamy. Add remaining ingredients. Mix well. Drop by rounded teaspoons onto greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350 for 12-15 minutes.(again you can add nuts, raisins, chocolate chips, or coconut)(I don't think the cookies are too healthy with so much sugar, but if you can handle it with your ibs, you'll be ok)Take Care and hope this helps!Sharke


----------

